# Picnic table



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well needed a picnic table for up at the lake, after looking at the ones they sell at the big box stores and the ones they sell on the side of the road i decided to build my own. Made it 8ft top is made out of 2x4's legs are 2x6 and seats 2x10 came out quite well added an umbrella









Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice table. Your garage looks like mine!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

nice table. years ago i was working in Oahu, Hawaii. the islanders would make similar tables on the job, they made the legs like scissors to fold up and the top detachable. it would fit into a pick up bed perfectly. they could pull it out of the truck, unfold it and pin it with duplex nails. these guys would pull off the side of the road after work on fri and have a party goin in about two min.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks good i built 1 a couple years ago for the same reason as you.they are either too small or not made of durable material .make it like you like it!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nice table. I was thanking of makeing. 1 my self


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

What about a fish cleaning table


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just wanted to update y'all on our FFA picnic table we are building in Ag Mech class. All put together and flame burned now apply the coats of clear coat. Will add more pictures after the West Texas Fair and rodeo Ag mech show.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Table looks great, congrats!


----------

